
I created a fake PR and Marketing Startup in order to find a job - Brenden105
http://sherratt.ca/
======
Brenden105
I wanted to try something different in order to find a job... it is a little
narcissistic, but still.

~~~
greenyoda
And what happens if your future employer happens to google your name (which is
not very common) and finds this article on HN (your first name is in your ID
and your last name is in the URL) in which you admit that "I created a fake PR
and Marketing Startup in order to find a job"? You could certainly be fired
for lying on your job application. Do yourself a favor and delete this
posting. (I already did you a favor by flagging it for you.)

And why are you posting this on HN anyway? Do you think the people here who
created real startups are going to be impressed with someone who created a
fake one?

~~~
001sky
Parody vs Fake is what difference, again?

It's helpful to think that through:

 _" I created a padody twitter account..."

"...to prove I can write fiction"_

Sounds like a work-sample test.[1,2,3]

___________

[1] [http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/08/12/meet-the-goldman-
sach...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/08/12/meet-the-goldman-sachs-
employee-behind-gselevator/)

[2] [http://money.cnn.com/2014/03/19/news/companies/gselevator-
bo...](http://money.cnn.com/2014/03/19/news/companies/gselevator-book-deal/)

[3] That being said, OP should _really_ read these footnotes--The perils of
using bad judgement are real.

